# Temperature difference between seat location when the A/C is on Max



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I noticed a significant difference with the A/C Temperature through the vents between the Driver and Front Passenger Seat. The driver side temperature registered about 8-10° warmer than the passenger side with the air on Max. 

Is this normal?


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

no, it seems abnormal and indicates a problem maybe with blend-doors and other flappy-things in the dashboard. 

if your HVAC have different temperature setting for driver vs passenger, that could be related to the cause.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

eli said:


> no, it seems abnormal and indicates a problem maybe with blend-doors and other flappy-things in the dashboard.
> 
> if your HVAC have different temperature setting for driver vs passenger, that could be related to the cause.


I'm gonna take it in for service tomorrow. I have the LS model, which doesn't have the climate control feature


----------

